# موسوعة معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى الكتاب المقدس



## M a r i a m (17 يونيو 2008)

باذن يسوع هحاول كل فترة اجمع الكلمات الصعبة و المهمة بمعانيها فى كل اسفار و اناجيل الكتاب المقدس
و انهاردة حبيت ابتدى فى اول سفر و هو سفر التكوين​ 
سفر التكوين​ 
_الاصحاح الاول:_​ 

في البدء : أي في البدء الأزلي أذ لم يكن كائن الا الله وحده .​ 


(1) خلق : أوجد من العدم ، كون من لا شئ .​ 


(2) يرف : الكلمة العبرية تعنى أحتضان الطائربيضه حتى يفقص .​ 





(2) الغمر : ماء كثير ، بحر .​ 


(3) ليكن نور : النور هنا معناه المائع النوري الذي تحرك فيما بعد بقوة الكواكب .​ 


(8) دعا : إشترع ، سن قانوناً .​ 


(8) جلد : المقصود هنا هو الهواء الفاصل بين مياة الأرض والمياة المتكونة من البخار في الغيوم ، فيحدد حدودا للمياة السائلة .​ 


(11) بقلا : بقول ومفردها بقلة وهى كل نبتة عشبية يتغذى بها الإنسان والحيوان .​ 


(14) جلد : القبة الزرقاء ، وجه السماء المنظور ، المراد هنا سماء الطيور اى المجال الجوى الذى تطير فيه الطيور .​ 


(20) زحافات : كان العبرانيون يعدون الأسماك من جملة الزحافات (مز 103 : 25 ) .​ 


(21) التنانين : لا يراد بها نوع معين من الحيوانات بل تشير الى الحيوانات الضخمة .​ 


(26) نعمل الانسان : صيغة الجمع هنا أشارة للثلاثة أقانيم .​ 


(26) صورتنا : الصورة هنا تعنى الظل - الشبه أو المثال ، وهى عكس كلمة أيقون .​ 


(30) دبابة : كل ما يدب علي الأرض من الحيوانات والحشرات​ 
_الاصحاح الثانى:_​ 

(1) جندها : جنود ، جيش وتشيرفي الكتاب المقدس الملائكة ، الكواكب والشموس ، والأجرام ، عناصر الطبيعة السماوية .​ 


(2) استراح : راحة ، سبت ، اليوم السابع .​ 


(7) جبل : صاغ ، شكل .​ 


(12) المقل : صمغ عطرى أوحجر كريم .​ 


(12) الجزع : حجر كريم ’ العقيق اليمانى ’ ذات الشرائط المستقيمة المتوازية ولونة أسود وأبيض ، ويستعمل في النقوش البارزة .​ 


(13) ارض كوش : تقع فى أواسط وجنوب البلاد العربية ، وعاش فيها الأحباش وهم بخلاف الأحباش الأفارقة .​ 


(14) حداقل : نهر دجلة .​ 


(17) موتا تموت : الإنسان لو لم يخطئ لما مات أبداً ، مع أن طبيعته قابلة للموت ، ولكنه أذ ارتكب الخطيئة مات موت النفس وحتم عليه موت الجسد .​ 


(18) نظيره : كنحوه ، يماثله ، يشابهه .​ 


(21) سباتا : نوما عميقا .​ 




_الاصحاح الثالث:_​ 

(1) الحية : الشيطان عينه الذي ظهر في صورة الأفعى .​ 


(7) مازر : مفردها مئزر اى ازار وهو رداء ، ثوب ، مرايل .​ 


(15) هو يسحق راسك : اشارة الى السيد المسيح الذي يتجسد ويولد من القديسة العذراء مريم سيسحق رأس الحية بموته علي الصليب .​ 


(18) حسكا : نبات شائك .​ 


(24) الكروبيم : ملائكة ومفردها ’كروب’ وهم الحاملون للعرش .​ 




_الاصحاح الرابع:_​ 

(1) قايين : اسم عبرى معناه "مكسب " .​ 


(2) هابيل : اسم عبرى يعنى "نسمة ، نفخة " .​ 


(3) قربانا : ذبيحة ، تقدمة للرب والكلمة العبرية هي " منحة " أي " هدية " وهي ما تقدم لله وللأنسان .​ 


(7) رابضة : جاثمة ، جالسة ، مستلقية .​ 


(16) لدن : أمام ، حضرة .​ 


(23) لشدخي : جرحى ، كسرى .​ 




_الاصحاح الخامس:_​ 

(3) شيثا : اسم سامى معناه "معين ، بديل" .​ 


(6) انوش : اسم عبرى معناه "رجل" .​ 


(9) قينان : إسم سامى ربما كان معناه "إقتناء" .​ 


(12) مهللئيل : اسم عبرى معناه "حمد لله" .​ 


(15) يارد : إسم سامى ربما كان معناه نزول .​ 


(18) اخنوخ : اسم عبرى معناه "مكرس" .​ 


(21) متوشالح : اسم سامى معناه "رجل السهام" .​ 


(22) سار اخنوخ مع الله : تعبير عبراني يعني " السلوك مع الله " أي السيرة الحميدة المرضية .​ 


(25) لامك : إسم عبرى معناه قوى أو جبار .​ 


(29) نوحا : نوح إسم سامى معناه "راحة" .​ 




_الاصحاح السادس:_​ 

(2) بنات الناس : المراد بهم نسل قايين وقد كن فاجرات فاسقات .​ 


(2) ابناء الله : المراد هنا نسل شيث وقد سمو كذلك لأنهم كانوا متدينين معروفين بالعبادة ، مزكين بتقوى الله .​ 


(3) يدين : يحكم .​ 


(3) هو بشر : أي أن الإنسان منهمك في لذات الجسد وشهواته .​ 


(4) طغاة : مفردها الطاغي ، الجبار ، العاتي .​ 


(14) جفر : جفر ، جوفر كلمة عبرانية تعنى نوع من الخشب الصلب الكافور .​ 


(16) كوا : جمع كوة طاقة صغيرة ، نافذة صغيرة .​ 


(18) عهدي : عهد بمعنى "إتفاقية ، ميثاق" وهو كل ما يتثبت بالقسم أو بعلامة معينة أمام شهود .​ 



_الاصحاح السابع:_​ 

(2) البهائم الطاهرة : كان العبرانيون قبل الطوفان يميزون الحيوانات التي تقدم منها الذبائح بأنها طاهرة والأخرى نجسة .​ 


(6) طوفان : المياه الكثيرة .​ 


(11) طاقات : نافذة ، كوة ، .​ 




_الاصحاح الثامن:_​ 

(4) اراراط : بلاد أرمينيا ، على أحد جبالها إستقر الفلك .​ 



_الاصحاح التاسع:_​ 

(9) ميثاقي : الميثاق أو العهد .​ 


(12) الدهر : المراد هنا الأزمنة القادمة .​ 


(13) قوسي : المراد قوس قزح .​ 


(16) ابديا : المراد هنا مدة وجود الحياة على الأرض .​ 


(20) كرما : الكرم هو شجرة العنب .​ 


(21) خبائه : خيمته .​ 


(22) عورة : ما يستره الإنسان من أعضائه .​ 


(27) ليفتح الله ليافث : أشارة بأن الأمم التى هي من نسل يافت بقبولها المسيح ورثت ميراث اليهود الذين هم من نسل سام .​ 




_الاصحاح العاشر:_​ 

(5) جزائر : جمع جزيرة ، وهى الأرض التى يحيط بها الماء من كل ناحية .​ 


(19) تخوم : حدود .​ 


(32) بني نوح : سكن أولاد يافت في بلاد أوروبا وجزائر البحر المتوسط ، كما سكن بنو نوح في افريقية ، أما بنو سام فقد سكنوا في آسيا .​ 




_الاصحاح الحادى عشر:_​ 

(3) لبنا : الطوب المصنوع من الطين .​ 


(3) اللبن : مفردها "لبنة" وهو حجر طرى يستخدم للبناء .​ 


(3) الحمر : زفت ، قار .​ 


(7) نبلبل : نشوش .​ 


(9) بابل : تعنى تشويش .​ 


(27) ابرام : معناه "الأب الرفيع ، الأب المكرم" .​ 


(29) ساراي : إسم عبرى معناه "المجاهدة" .​ 


(30) عاقرا : لا تلد ، لا تنجب اولاداً .​ 




_الاصحاح الثانى عشر:_​ 

(6) بلوطة مورة : إسم كنعانى معناه "بلوطة المعلم" ، وهو موضع بقرب شكيم ، بلوطة أي شجر السنديان ويصل علوعا إلي 15 مترا .​ 


(8) ايل : إسم الله فى صيغة المفرد ويدل على وحدانيته ،ومعناه القدير أو القوي وأحياناً أطلق على إله من آلهة الأوثان كما فى (خر34: 14) .​ 


(13) انك اختي : هى أختي إبنة ابي غير أنها ليست إبنة أمي ( تك 20 :12 ) ، ومع ذلك لفظ أخت في العبرانية قد يعني ذو قرابة .​ 


(15) فرعون : لقب ملوك المصريين القدماء ويعنى "الباب العالى ، البيت الكبير" .​ 


(16) اماء : جمع أمة أي جارية ، خادمة ، عبدة .​ 


(16) اتن : مفردها أتان وتعنى أنثى الحمار .​ 




_الاصحاح الثالث عشر:_​ 

(10) سقي : بها مياه كثيرة .​ 


(10) دائرة : الأرض المنبسطة ، السهل .​ 


(15) لك اعطيها و لنسلك : الله سلم بهذا الوعد ارض كنعان كلها لإبراهيم ، ولنسله السالكون سبيل ابوهم في التقوى والعبادة ( قض 18 :26 ، 28 ـ تث 4 :25 ،26 ـ أش 48 : 18 ، 19 ) .​ 



_الاصحاح الرابع عشر:_​ 

(3) السديم : وادى يقع فى منطقة البحر الميت .​ 


(6) بطمة : شجرة برية تعمر سنين عديدة وهي صغيرة الورق وأغصانها وتتشابك ، صمغها قوي الرائحة تشبه شجرة الفستق وبذورها تشبه حبة العدس .​ 


(13) ممرا : امير امورى قطع عهدا مع ابراهيم .​ 


(14) غلمانه : الغلام أي الخادم ، الفتى ، العبد .​ 


(18) ملكي صادق : إسم سامى معناه "ملك البر"، وهو يشير إلى المسيح .​ 


(18) شاليم : المراد أورشليم .​ 


(18) خبزا و خمرا : إشارة لذبيحة الأفخارستيا في العهد الجديد (عب 7 : 1 - الخ ) .​ 


(20) اسلم : دفع ليد الأعداء .​ 


(23) نعل : صندل .​ 


(23) شراك : شريط الحزاء أو الصندل .​ 




_الاصحاح الخامس عشر:_​ 

(2) عقيما : الذى لا ينجب أو يلد .​ 


(9) يمامة : حمامة برية .​ 


(9) ثلثية : ثلاثية أى عمرها ثلاث سنوات .​ 


(11) يزجرها : يفزعها ، ينتهرها .​ 


(11) الجوارح : مفردها جارحة ، طير مفترس .​ 


(17) تنور : فرن والتنور كانت له أشكالاً مختلفة بالنسبة لاختلاف الحالات أو الشعوب وكانت أسرع طريقة أن يحمى الحجر أو الفخار بوضع الجمر عليه ، ثم يزال الجمر ويوضع الخبز عليه ، وأحياناً يحاط بالجمر أيضا والخبز الذي يخبز هكذا يسمى " خبز مله " ، وهناك نوع من التنور كان يهيأ بحفر حفرة في الأرض يترواح عمقها ما بين قدم وخمسة أقدام ويغطى جدرانة بالملاط ، وتجعل البلاطة فوقها ، وأحياناً يعمل التنور مرتفعا عن الأرض بأرتفاع ثلاثة أقدام تقريباً ، كما كانت تعمل التنور من الفخار أو اللبن أو الحجر ، وكانت هناك تنور صغيرة يغلب أن تكون من الفخار يمكن حملها من مكان لأخر ، وأيضا كانت هناك تنور عامة تخبز فيها اسرة كاملة .​ 





_الاصحاح السادس عشر:_​ 

(1) جارية : خادمة .​ 


(8) مولاتي : سيدتى .​ 


(11) اسماعيل : إسم عبرى معناه " الله يسمع " .​ 


(13) رايت بعد رؤية : ظهر الذى ترائى لى .​ 


(13) ايل رئي : الله يرى .​ 


(14) بئر لحي رئي : بئر الحى الذى ترائى لى .​ 




_الاصحاح السابع عشر:_​ 

(5) ابراهيم : من الكلمة العبرية " أبوهام " ومعناه " أب لجمهور كثير " .​ 


(6) اجعلك امما و ملوك : هذة المواعيد مخصصة بأولاد ابراهيم بالروح أي الذين يقتفون أثر ابراهيم في إيمانه وحسن طاعته ( رو 4 :11 ، 12؛ 9 :7 ، 8 ـ غلا 3 :14 الخ )​ 


(10) يختن منكم كل ذكر : الختان هوقطع القلفة عند الذكر ، "الطهارة " ، وهي التي كانت تميز الشعب اليهودي من سائر الأمم بعلامة ظاهرة هي أيضا رمز العماد الذى يطهر قلوبنا من الخطيئة الأصلية ويدخلنا في العهد الجديد .​ 


(11) غرلتكم : الغرلة أي الجلدة التى تقطع عند ختان الذكور.​ 


(13) ختانا : عملية الطهارة عند الذكور.​ 


(14) نكث : كسر.​ 


(14) الاغلف : الذى لم يختن .​ 


(15) سارة : إسم عبرى معناه "أميره" .​ 


(19) اسحق : إسم عبرى معناه " يضحك" .​ 




_الاصحاح الثامن عشر:_​ 

(2) ركض : جري​ 


(4) اتكئوا : إستريحوا ، أجلسوا .​ 


(6) ملة : كعكة مشوية على سطح ساخن او علي حجارة حارة .​ 


(6) سميذا : دقيق أبيض نقى .​ 


(6) دقيقا : طحين .​ 


(7) للغلام : فتى ، عبد ، أجير ، خادم .​ 


(7) رخصا : طرى اللحم ، لين ، صغيرا ،غضا .​ 


(8) زبدا : اللبن المخضوض ، زبدة .​ 


(27) المولى : أدوناى ، ربى ، سيدى .​ 




_الاصحاح التاسع عشر:_​ 

(3) فطيرا : عجين بلا خمير ، عيد الفطير عند اليهود يطول إلى سبعة أيام وفيه يأكلون الخبز الفطير ويمتنعون عن أكل الخمير ( خر 12 : 15 - 20 ، لا 23 : 4 - 8 ، متى 26: 17) .​ 


(5) لنعرفهما : لنعاشرهما ، لنضاجعهما .​ 


(22) صوغر : معناها "صغيرة " .​ 


(28) الاتون : فرن مبنى من الحجارة توقد فيه النار لصناعة الكلس والمعادن وغيرها .​ 




_الاصحاح العشرين:_​ 

(2) هي اختي : هى أختي إبنة ابي غير أنها ليست إبنة أمي .​ 


(3) ببعل : بزوج .​ 


(16) الفا من : أى ألف شاقل من الفضة ، الشاقل أي 11.5 جم ، وكان كل كيل وقياس توضع أصولها في الهيكل وكان حفظها مفروضا علي الكهنة ( أي 23 :29) .​ 




_الاصحاح الحادى و العشرين:_​ 

(14) قربة : وعاء من الجلد .​ 


(14) صرفها فمضت و تاهت : وضح هذا الأمر معلمنا بولس الرسول بأن سارة هي رمز الكنيسة ، وأن هاجر هي رمز مجمع اليهود ، لذلك يدل اسمعيل علي اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح ، واسحق علي المؤمنين بمخلص العالم (ور 9 :7 ، 8 ـ غلا 4 :24 لخ )​ 


(31) بئر سبع : بئر سبعه أو "بئر القسم " .​ 


(33) اثلا : مفردها أثلة وهى شجر كثير قرب المياه ينمو في الأراضي الرملي ، دقيق الأوراق ، عنقودي الأزهار، صلب الخشب .​ 




_الاصحاح الثانى و العشرين:_​ 

(2) ارض المريا : منطقة فى أورشليم وهي التي بنى عليها سليمان الهيكل وقد يكون معنى الكلمة " المرايا " هو " رؤيا ، مرآة الله ، أختيار الله " .​ 


(24) سريته : سرية عند اليهود زوجة ثانية أقل مرتبة من الزوجة الأولى صاحبة الدار.​ 




_الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين:_​ 

(2) ضع يدك تحت فخذي : كانت هذة عادة قسم اليمين عند الأباء في العهد القديم ، وهي إشارة إلي القسم بالمسيح المنتظر ولادته من ابراهيم .​ 


(6) احترز : انتبه .​ 


(11) اناخ : أبرك الجمل أى جعلها تجثم ، تربض .​ 


(21) يتفرس : يحدق ، يثبت النظر في… .​ 


(22) خزامة : حلقة معدنية توضع فى الأنف .​ 


(25) علف : ما تأكله الحيوانات من النبات وأطراف الشجر .​ 


(60) ربوات : جمع ربوة ، الربوة أي عشرة الاف .​ 


(65) البرقع : غطاء للرأس و الوجه ويرمز إلي غلاظة وظلمة أذهان وقلوب شعب اسرائيل .​ 


(67) خباء : مسكن أو خيمة من وبر أو صوف .​ 




_الاصحاح الخامس و العشرين:_​ 

(30) الاحمر : المراد العدس .​ 


(31) بكوريتك : البكورية هي أمتيازات الإبن البكر وحقوقه .​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يونيو 2008)

_الاصحاح السادس و العشرين:_​ 

(7) هي اختي : اسحق ورفقة كلاهما من نسل تارح ، وتارح جد اسحق وأبو جد رفقة ، ومع ذلك لفظ أخت في العبرانية قد يعني ذو قرابة .​


(8) الكوة : طاقة أو نافذة صغيرة .​


(15) طمها : ردمها ، دفنها .​


(20) عسق : نزاع أو خلاف .​


(21) سطنة : معارضة أو مقاومة .​


(22) رحوبوت : متسع ، رحب .​


(33) شبعة : سبعه أو حلف أو قسم .​



_الاصحاح السابع و العشرين:_​ 

(3) جعبتك : الجعبة هي كيس من الجلد توضع فيه أدوات الصيد .​


(16) ملاسة : الجلد الأملس الخالى من الشعر .​


(16) جديي : ولد العنز في سنته الأولي .​


(28) بلا دسم : بلا شحم ، بلا سمنة ، بلا خير وفير ، بلا غلة جيدة أي ارض جدبة وهي أرض ادوم التي سكنها اولاد عيسو وقد قال عنها ملاخى ارض خرابا ( ملا 1 : 3 ) .​


(30) لدن : امام ، حضرة .​


(32) بكرك : البكر هو الإبن الذى أنجب أولاً .​


(40) نيره : النيرهو الخشبة التى توضع على عنق ثورين لتشغيلهما معا وتشير هنا إلي العبودية .​


(40) تجمح : تستعصى ، تثورهاربة ، تهيج .​


(42) متسل : سلى نفسه .​


(44) سخط : غضب .​




_الاصحاح الثلاثين:_​ 

(11) بسعد : من سعد أى حظ سعيد ، عكس النحس .​


(14) لفاحا : نبات برى يشبه البطاطا وله رائحة طيبة ، وكان له شهرة في جلب الحظ السعيد .​


(27) تفاءلت : أستبشرت خيرا ، عكس تشاءم .​


(32) رقطاء : إسود به نقاط بيضاء أو العكس .​


(32) بلقاء : ما كان فى لونها سواد و بياض .​


(33) ارقط : أسود منقط بأبيض أو العكس .​


(33) ابلق : ما كان لونه سواد وبياض .​


(35) العناز : جمع عنزة وهي انثى الماعز .​


(37) قضبانا : اغصان الشجر .​


(37) لبنى : شجرة كبيرة تعرف في لبنان بالجوز يخرج منها عصارة بيضاء .​


(37) دلب : شجر كبير يعيش فى التربة الرطبة ويزرع علي جوانب الطرق .​


(38) الاجران : اوعية بها ماء لسقى الغنم .​


(40) وجوه : مفردها وجه وتعنى "وجيه" أي المتميز بين اقرانه .​




_الاصحاح الواحد و الثلاثين:_​ 

(8) الرقط : مفردها رقطاء ، وأراقط وهى أبيض منقط بأسود أو العكس .​


(9) سلب الله : انما كثرت غنم يعقوب المخططة كثرة خارقة العادة بتوفيق الله .​


(10) منمرة : فيها نقط سود .​


(10) الفحول : ذكور الحيوانات ، المراد هنا ذكور الغنم .​


(19) ليجز : ليقص الشعر او الصوف .​


(34) حداجة : ما تجلس فيه النساء على الجمال كالهودج .​


(36) حميت : المراد المطاردة بسرعة و هياج .​


(38) نعاجك : النعجة هي انثى الخروف .​


(47) يجر سهدوثا : عبارة آرامية تعنى "كومة الشهادة" .​


(47) جلعيد : كومة الشهادة .​


(49) المصفاة : برج المراقبة .​




_الاصحاح الثانى و الثلاثين:_​ 

(2) محنايم : عساكر أو جنود .​


(14) تيسا : ذكر الماعز الكبير .​


(15) ناقة : انثى الجمل .​


(15) اتانا : أنثى الحمار .​


(21) المحلة : المعسكر ، المخيم ، مكان الاقامة .​


(22) يبوق : متدفق وهو نهر معروف الآن بنهر الزرقاء يصب فى نهر الأردن .​


(22) مخاضة : مكان فى مسيرة النهر خفيف المياه يمكن خوضه او عبوره سيراً على الاقدام .​


(25) حق : رأس الورك ، أعلى عظمة الفخذ وتشير إلي وسط الجسم .​


(28) اسرائيل : القدير يصارع كما تعنى جندى الله .​


(30) فنيئيل : وجه الله . وجه القدير.​


(31) يخمع : يعرج .​


(32) عرق النسا : عصب يمتد من الورك إلى القدم .​




_الاصحاح الثالث و الثلاثين:_​ 

(13) استكدوها : اجهدوها ، اتعبوها من المشى .​


(14) استاق : اسوق ، اقود .​


(17) سكوت : ستر ، مظلة .​


(19) قسيطة : عملة قيمتها غير معروفة الأن .​




_الاصحاح الرابع و الثلاثين:_​ 

(12) مهرا : صداق اى ما يدفعه العريس للعروس اولاهلها .​


(14) اغلف : غير مختون ، اقلف .​


(15) نواتيكم : نوافقكم .​


(20) باب مدينتهما : باب المدينة كان مجتمع القوم .​


(22) يواتينا : يوافقنا .​


(30) نفر : عدد قليل .​




_الاصحاح الخامس و الثلاثين:_​ 

(4) البطمة : شجرة برية تعمر سنين عديدة وهي صغيرة الورق وأغصانها وتتشابك ، صمغها قوي الرائحة تشبه شجرة الفستق وبذورها تشبه حبة العدس .​


(11) صلبك : المراد نسلك .​


(14) سكيبا : السكيب هو الخمر الذى يسكب على الذبائح .​


(16) مسافة من الارض : حوالى 5550 متراً .​


(18) بنيامين : ابن يدى اليمنى .​


(18) بن اوني : إبن وجعى .​




_الاصحاح السادس و الثلاثين:_​ 

(24) الحمائم : عيون ماء ساخنة .​




_الاصحاح السابع و الثلاثين:_​ 

(7) فاحتاطت : أحاط ب… ، ألتف حول… .​


(14) وطاء : ارض منخفضة منبسطة .​


(25) لاذنا : صمغ يجمع من نبات اللاذن يستخدم فى الطب .​


(25) كثيراء : توابل ، نبات صمغى يستخدم فى الطب لتخفيف الآلام .​


(25) بلسانا : شجرة عطرة الرائحة زهرها أبيض يستخرج منها دهن عطر الرائحة ومادة صمغية لتضميد الجروح تسمى البلسم ، والبلسان يدعى في العامية البيلسان .​


(34) مسحا : ثوب من شعر المعزى يلبسه النائح او المتقشف .​


(34) حقويه : مفردها حق أي رأس الورك ، أعلى عظمة الفخذ وتشير إلي وسط الجسم .​


(35) الهاوية : جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى القبر ، الموت ، مكان الارواح بعد الموت .​


(36) خصي : الذي نزعت خصيتاه ، عبد أو خادم كان يعمل في خدمة الملك ونسائه .​


(36) الشرط : جمع شرطى أى عسكرى أو حارس .​




_الاصحاح الثامن و الثلاثين:_​ 

(18) عصابتك : العصابة ، العمامة ، الكوفية .​


(28) قرمزا : الرباط القرمزى أو الذى لونه أحمر وهو يشيرالي دم المسيح الذي سفك علي الصليب الذي به التكفير عن الخطايا ، كما يشير لأستعداد الخادم أن يقديم نفسه ذبيحة لأجل مجد الله وخدمة أولاده .​




_الاصحاح الاربعين:_

(10) افرخت : أخرجت برأعم .​


(16) حوارى : الطحين الأبيض ، وتشير إلي الخبز المصنوع منه .​




_الاصحاح الحادى و الاربعين:_​ 

(2) فارتعت : أكلت من المراعى، رعت .​


(2) روضة : مرج ، أرض مفروشة بالنبات الأخضر .​


(6) ملفوحة : محروقة .​


(12) غلام : فتى ، اجير ، خادم .​


(40) على فمك يقبل جميع شعبي : أى يخضع جميع شعبى لأوامرك .​


(42) طوق ذهب : كانت العادة عند المصريين أن يتطوق رئيس المجلس ورئيس القضاة طوقا من ذهب .​


(42) بوص : حرير أبيض أو نسيج من الكتان النفي وهو يشير إلي طهارة الحياة ، كما يرمز إلى نقاوة ناسوت ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى بلا عيب ولا دنس الذي يعطيه لأولاده .​


(45) كاهن اون : كان الكهنة في مصر اشرف الناس منزلة وارفعهم شأناً وأجلهم مكانة ، ومدينة أون عند العبرانيين مدينة هيليوبوليس عند اليونانيين ، أي مدينة الشمس ، وهي علي نهر النيل شمالي القاهرة .​


(45) صفنات فعنيح : مخلص العالم .​




_الاصحاح الثانى و الاربعين:_​ 

(9) عورة الارض : ثغرات فى السور قد يتسلل منه الأعداء .​


(25) عدله : أكياس من شعر أو صوف تحمل على جانبى الدابة .​


(27) عليقا : طعام الحيوان .​


(38) الهاوية : جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى القبر ، الموت ، مكان الارواح بعد الموت .​




_الاصحاح الثالث و الاربعين:_​ 

(11) جنى : أنتاج ، محاصيل زراعية ، قطاف اجود ثمار الأرض .​




الاصحاح الرابع و الأربعين:​ 

(2) طاسي : كأسى .​


(15) يتفاءل : يستبشر خيراً ، يسعمل السحر والرقية .​




الاصحاح السابع و الاربعين:​ 

(13) فخورت : ضعفت .​




الاصحاح الثامن و الاربعين:​ 

(14) بفطنة : بحكمة .​


(22) سهما : حصة أو نصيب .​




الاصحاح التاسع و الاربعين:​ 

(3) راوبين : معناه " هوذا إبنى " .​


(4) تتفضل : تتفوق وتمتاز .​


(5) لاوي : إسم عبرى معناه " مقترن " .​


(5) شمعون : إسم عبرى معناه " سماع " .​


(6) عرقبا ثورا : قطع العرقوب أي العصب الغليظ فى باطن الركبة، أى جعلها عديمة القوة .​


(7) سخطهما : السخط هو الغضب الشديد .​


(8) يهوذا : اسم عبرى معناه " حمد " .​


(9) ربض : جسم أو استلقى .​


(9) جرو اسد : صغير الأسد .​


(10) قضيب : صولجان ، عصا كبيرة يحملها القائد أو الملك .​


(10) مشترع : الشخص الذى يضع القوانين أو الشرائع .​


(10) شيلون : اسم يشير الى الرب يسوع رئيس السلام .​


(11) بالكرمة : هى شجرة العنب .​


(11) بالجفنة : الجفنة هي شجرة العنب .​


(13) زبولون : إسم عبرى معناه " سكن أو إقامة " .​


(14) يساكر : اسم عبرى معناه " يعمل بأجرة " .​


(15) نزهة : حسنة المناخ ، جيدة الهواء .​


(16) دان : اسم عبرى معناه " قاضتك " .​


(16) اسباط : قبائل أو عشائر .​


(17) عقبي : اسفل القدم ، الكعب .​


(17) افعوانا : ذكر الأفعى ، الحية الخبيثة السامة .​


(19) جاد : اسم عبرى معناه " طالع حسن " .​


(20) اشير : اسم عبرى معناه " سعيد ا، مغبوط " .​


(21) نفتالي : إسم عبرى معناه " مصارعتى " .​


(21) مسيبة : متروكة تذهب حيث تشاء .​


(21) ايلة : أنثى الأيل .​


(22) يوسف : إسم عبرى معناه " يزيد " .​


(25) الرابض تحت : المراد المياه التى تجرى من تحت .​


(26) منية : امنية ، قصد .​


(27) بنيامين : إسم عبرى معناه "إبن اليد اليمين ، إبن اليمن " .​




_الاصحاح الخمسين:_​


(11) بيدر : مكان درس الحبوب .​


(11) ابل مصرايم : مناحة المصريين​


(13) المكفيلة : ماتت ساره فى حبرون واشترى ابراهيم مغارة المكفيله بالقرب من حبرون ليدفن فيها زوجته . وقد دفن ابراهيم ايضا هناك ، وكذلك اثنان من نسله هما اسحق ويعقوب .​


----------



## maro52 (17 يونيو 2008)

الله الله عليكي يا يارا ميرسي يا قمر بجد معلومات مفيده اووي


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى الكتاب المقدس*

واو .. ما كنت عارفة هل قد في كلمات صعبة بل عهد القديم .. مشكورة كتير حبيبتي .. بس في ش مافهمتو .. شو قصدك بهاي العبارة :




> (2) خربة : خربة (توهو) هذه الكلمة ترجمت باطلا في اشعياء (45 : 18) .


 
؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى الكتاب المقدس*

راااااااااااااائع جدا يايارا 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لمروركم ومشاركتكم الجميلة نورتوا الموضوع​_


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة معانى الكلمات الصعبة فى الكتاب المقدس*

*الموضوع جميل بس حاسس انى مش فاهم فية كتير*
*بس ما علينا بقى*
*ميرسى يا يارا على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياجوجو على مرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## christ & christ (19 يونيو 2008)

:Red_Heart::Red_Heart::Red_Heart:

الرب يبارك تعبك معانا ......... الرب يعوض تعبك معانا ........... الرب يريح من تعبك معانا ..........
الرب يحفظ تعبك معانا.......... :heat::heat::heat::heat: انا نفسى مش فاهمه انا كاتبة ايه


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههه
ميرسي كوكى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## marmar2010 (24 فبراير 2009)

بجد موضوع فى منتهى الروعة.......منتظرين المزيد يا سكرة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## honga (14 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع جميل بس عايز يكمل


----------

